# Xcode 4 et IBActions et IBOutlets



## Ghony (13 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
voilà depuis mon passage à XCode4, j'ai un soucis pour crée mes IBActions et IBOutlets.

En effet, une foi ma class (pour gerer les actions et outlets) crée, j'insert ma class dans mon objet (cube bleu). Mais là ou avant je cliquer sur "+" pour crée des actions et outlets, je ne trouve plus ce cadre. Ou est t'il passé ?

En faite, ma question est : comment crée des "connexion" entre ma class et mes composants de mon interface ? Je sèche complement et j'ai du mal à vous l'expliquer ^^.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Céroce (13 Mars 2011)

Oui, il y a pas mal de nouveautés de ce côté !

La seule méthode que je connaisse pour l'instant est d'afficher le panneau Assistant (chemise avec nud-pap). Ainsi, le .h du contrôleur correspondant s'affiche.
On peut ensuite tirer une outlet du contrôle au .h, ce qui permettra de la définir. Essaie, tu comprendras.


----------



## Ghony (13 Mars 2011)

Salut,
effectivement j'ai remarqué hier soir qu'il fallait crée la connexion directement de l'objet au fichier d'entête.

Sa change vraiment beaucoup de chose cette v4.

Bonne journée


----------



## tatouille (13 Mars 2011)

oui c'est bizarre ta facon de faire je ne fais plus ca depuis la 2.5 depuis que tu peux tirer des ficelles de la source vers la cible ou meme de la cible vers la source (e.g de la  liste des actions (inspecteur) sur la vue)


----------



## Céroce (14 Mars 2011)

@tatouille: la nouveauté est qu'on ne tire plus les ficelles vers le File's Owner mais directement vers son .h.

Ce n'est pas idiot, mais il faut le savoir (ceci est exposé dans le guide de transition Xcode 3 à Xcode 4).


----------



## tatouille (14 Mars 2011)

@ceroce c'est plutot un retour vers la premiere idée des devTools concernant cela (IB est un plugin), mais je ne parlais pas de ce changement je parlais du faite d'editer directement tes actions et outlets dans IB avec +- (boite de dialogue) puis apres d'editer ta source le processus a l'envers (il y a vait ce bug ou IB ne voyait pas toujours les changements de ton Header ton tu le forcais par une edition directe)


----------



## Ghony (14 Mars 2011)

Hello,
en effet, comme tu dit j'ai toujours eu l'habitude de crée mes outlets et mes actions en cliquant sur le petit "+".
Ensuite je faisais "write...machin chose" dans le menu "file", cela éditer ma class et point bar. Je preferais cette manière, si vous savez s'il est encore possible de faire de cette manière merci de me le dire (capture d'écran pour me montrer la démarche) ...si possible ^^.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## tatouille (15 Mars 2011)

Ghony a dit:


> Hello,
> en effet, comme tu dit j'ai toujours eu l'habitude de crée mes outlets et mes actions en cliquant sur le petit "+".
> Ensuite je faisais "write...machin chose" dans le menu "file", cela éditer ma class et point bar. Je preferais cette manière, si vous savez s'il est encore possible de faire de cette manière merci de me le dire (capture d'écran pour me montrer la démarche) ...si possible ^^.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide



je crois qu'il va falloir que tu oublies ta mauvaise pratique  the world changed


----------



## Céroce (15 Mars 2011)

tatouille a dit:


> mais je ne parlais pas de ce changement je parlais du faite d'editer directement tes actions et outlets dans IB avec +- (boite de dialogue) puis apres d'editer ta source le processus a l'envers (il y a vait ce bug ou IB ne voyait pas toujours les changements de ton Header ton tu le forcais par une edition directe)



Exact, ce truc était bogué depuis longtemps (depuis 10.3 ?), et il obligeait souvent à utiliser la commande Read Header files, si bien que je déclarais systématiquement mes outlets à la mano, ce qui s'avérait plus rapide.


----------



## Ghony (15 Mars 2011)

Okay lol, merci pour vos réponse va falloir que je change mes mauvaises habitudes comme tu viens de le dire ^^.

Allez zioup, dès que possible je me relance dans xcode ^^.


----------

